# Hughes sd-dvr40 on vonage



## devicemanager (Sep 16, 2004)

I just switched to Vonage from Voicewing because I wanted my Directv tivo to dial out, not to mention it is cheaper too. I have read a bunch of forums and found lots of different combinations of prefixes, call waiting options etc. None work. I have been able to get the tivo to dial and get to the point where it fails on negotiation. In only one place I found that this is because the modem speed is too fast and there is no way to slow it down. Please tell me someone here has got this too work and if you could post a link to or post the solution here. Thanks.


----------



## thedish (Jan 12, 2006)

You switched to Vonage? It is well known (and I've just not heard it) that Voicewing does NOT work with Directivo??

Dish


----------



## devicemanager (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah I switched to vonage and it can dial out yay! Voicewing was a mistake, I thought verizon, leader in the industry would be the best. Oh well not in the residential voip industry.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the reason you can get thru is luck pure and simple.
More Tivo owners CAN'T connect thu VOIP than can.


----------



## donivan (Jul 20, 2004)

devicemanager, I have 2 rca dvr 40's, I was without landline service till I signed up for Vonage in October, in November I successfully upgraded both units to 6.2, during the process I too was frustrated when the call kept dropping during negotiating, but I kept dialing, it took multiple (probably 8-10 tries for each unit) but it was successful in the end and after it finally completed the test call, it completes calls on the first try now, during the upgrade each unit made a long phone call, one unit's call was over an hour and the other lasted 45 minutes, I ended up eating up 214 minutes to upgrade 2 units, just fyi in case you are on the 500 minute plan. I had success using the NY number I found on the vonage forums, I've posted what worked for me at least 3 other times, so search my posts and try "my" fix if you haven't already (there aren't many and most pertain to vonage) good luck


----------



## devicemanager (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks donivan, I have the unlimmited plan. I moved to PA from NY so most of my calls are long distance, voip really works in my favor. My problem was a little different. I needed to instant cake the 6.2 onto my tivo. The software version I had did not have the ability to slow down the modem. So I would have been beat no matter what. After ic the 6.2 it dials the NY number without any problems ever. I am just afraid that I might loose my upgrade. Also I wanted to hook the box up to my broadband connection but the IC doesn't support the usb interface. DANG right! So it just sits there for now. IC sells a hdd with all that cool stuff on it but it is way too expensive for my taste.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Guys, on a related note, does Vonage affect the DirecTIVO's HMO features and all? I'm considering switching to Vonage, and I presently have three HDVR2's, each with an FA120 and Netgear XE102 bridges. Someone told me this setup wouldn't work with Vonage, but I haven't been able to confirm that. 

To me, that wouldn't seem to make a difference, since Vonage is for phones, and I don't utilize the phone jack or phone lines on the DTIVO's for anything.


----------

